# Zivan or Elcon Charger for 36 cells (115.2v)



## brainzel (Jun 15, 2009)

I bought a Zivan NG3 charger last year and I gave an exact operating voltage limit (136,8 volts in my case) to my distributor (Atech Germany).
They adjusted the charger and sent it to me, just like i wanted to


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

Same with Elcon. You specify the battery type and nominal voltage. They will set it up for that.


----------



## illuminateddan (Dec 19, 2009)

Cool, thanks. I'm looking at going with the elcon from evolve electrics. Do they come with details on how to set your own voltages? Also, any feedback on evolve?


----------



## brainzel (Jun 15, 2009)

Like I said, I don't have such a charger, but I remember an info to this:
"Once adjusted by the factory, there is no potentiometer or srew to adjust it by yourself."
Perhaps anyone could affirm this or rectify my post


----------



## vetinavan (May 28, 2009)

The Elcon charger sourced from overseas has no Australian Electrical Approval number & cannot be legally be plugged into the supply network in Australia.
If someone gets injured or you damage your house wiring or damage the supply network, you are totally liable & totally on your own.

Get a Zivan locally & you get 4 big advantages.
1. An Australian service agent
2. An Australian warranty
3. Australian Electrical Approvals
4. Adjustable voltage fine tuning


----------



## illuminateddan (Dec 19, 2009)

vetinavan said:


> The Elcon charger sourced from overseas has no Australian Electrical Approval number & cannot be legally be plugged into the supply network in Australia.
> The Elcon is CE certified and should be ok in Australia as the Australian Standards board recognises European Safety certificates. Is this incorrect?


----------



## vetinavan (May 28, 2009)

CE certification is not the same as Australian Electrical Approval number. A few individuals may have imported the chargers direct from the Chinese manufacturers & may use them but they potentially run a big risk.
It is quite legal for you to import it into Australia, it is just illegal to plug it in. 
Likewise, if you ever sell the car with the unapproved charger on board, you risk a maximum fine of about $80,000 (for an individual) for selling an unapproved electrical appliance. You would also be liable for any injury or damage the buyer suffered or caused as a result.
I bought a Zivan because of the other factors I mentioned & the Elcon was not worth the potential liability risk.
There is a big thread about this issue with these chargers on the AEVA forum. Look in the Parts & Suppliers section.


----------



## illuminateddan (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks Vetinavan! I have been pondering the zivan v elcon and there is only $10 difference on them. The retailer was saying the elcon was the better charger, but the Australian standards issue makes a big difference. Thanks again! With the AUD so strong against the USD its definitely a good time to import. dan


----------



## BMI/LiFeTech (Aug 12, 2009)

vetinavan said:


> CE certification is not the same as Australian Electrical Approval number. A few individuals may have imported the chargers direct from the Chinese manufacturers & may use them but they potentially run a big risk.
> It is quite legal for you to import it into Australia, it is just illegal to plug it in.
> Likewise, if you ever sell the car with the unapproved charger on board, you risk a maximum fine of about $80,000 (for an individual) for selling an unapproved electrical appliance. You would also be liable for any injury or damage the buyer suffered or caused as a result.
> I bought a Zivan because of the other factors I mentioned & the Elcon was not worth the potential liability risk.
> There is a big thread about this issue with these chargers on the AEVA forum. Look in the Parts & Suppliers section.


Last time I checked the Zivan chargers did not have any Australian electrical safety approval.
The Elcon chargers do however have Australian C-tick compliance.


----------



## vetinavan (May 28, 2009)

I'll have to check with MH Power, the Australian distributors to be sure.


----------



## illuminateddan (Dec 19, 2009)

BMI/LiFeTech said:


> Last time I checked the Zivan chargers did not have any Australian electrical safety approval.
> The Elcon chargers do however have Australian C-tick compliance.


 So... Zivan and Elcon both have CE markings meaning they meet standards within the european union (conformité européenne) of saftey. However... Only the elcon has the CTick of Australia / NZ compliance? I have checked both sets of manuals and can only find references to CE markings. Neither manual has a certificate of conformity or much information in (why oh why do manufacturers skimp on documentation!?) Any ANZPAC electrical engineers / Zivan/ Elcon / Manzita reps out there who can let us know the actual regulations?


----------



## the Brutus (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey, 

Pretty sure that Elcon have C-tick and so are kosher in Australia/NZ. No Idea about Zivan. 

I can land an Elcon 3KW here for around 1000 bucks, so thats my choice. I have a 4KW already, and i'm buying a 1.5kW so that I can charge off a regular 10A plug if I have to. If anyone wants one, let me know, I'll split the shipping with you. 

Regards, 

Brett


----------



## BMI/LiFeTech (Aug 12, 2009)

the Brutus said:


> Hey,
> 
> Pretty sure that Elcon have C-tick and so are kosher in Australia/NZ. No Idea about Zivan.
> 
> ...


So tell me what is the C-tick approval number?


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

the Brutus said:


> I have a 4KW already, and i'm buying a 1.5kW so that I can charge off a regular 10A plug if I have to.


Hi Brett, 
Question, why do you need to buy a 1.5 kw model to charge from a "regular" receptacle? I have the 6kw model and the input voltage is from ...like, 85 to 250 or something like that. One of the reasons I bought it was so that I could charge from 120 volt 15 amp or 240 volt 30 amp circuit. I'm not sure about power characteristics in Australia .... if 10 amps is the limit on "regular" receptacles???


----------



## BMI/LiFeTech (Aug 12, 2009)

DIYguy said:


> Hi Brett,
> Question, why do you need to buy a 1.5 kw model to charge from a "regular" receptacle? I have the 6kw model and the input voltage is from ...like, 85 to 250 or something like that. One of the reasons I bought it was so that I could charge from 120 volt 15 amp or 240 volt 30 amp circuit. I'm not sure about power characteristics in Australia .... if 10 amps is the limit on "regular" receptacles???


Yes 10A is the rating of a normal 240V outlet.


----------



## the Brutus (Dec 9, 2009)

BMI/LiFeTech said:


> So tell me what is the C-tick approval number?


That, Sir, is a damned fine question. 

And you're quite right, I have assumed what I have been told to be true, I haven't checked that the number is real. 

But it's late, and I am turning in, will report back tomorrow. 

regards, 

Brett


----------



## BMI/LiFeTech (Aug 12, 2009)

the Brutus said:


> That, Sir, is a damned fine question.
> 
> And you're quite right, I have assumed what I have been told to be true, I haven't checked that the number is real.
> 
> ...


The C-tick logo alone means nothing. It is just a logo. There must also be the suppliers C-tick number directly next to the C-tick logo for the C-tick to have any validity. This number is the authorized C-tick approval number which can only be used by the company granted the approval to use this number.

If you buy a charger (as an individual) directly from a manufacturer in China unless there is an approval number next to the C-tick you are using the appliance illegally.


----------



## the Brutus (Dec 9, 2009)

@BMI: 

http://lithbattoz.com.au/index.php?page=48v-charger

Though maybe I should be asking you the same question? 

b.


----------



## the Brutus (Dec 9, 2009)

BMI/LiFeTech said:


> The C-tick logo alone means nothing. It is just a logo. There must also be the suppliers C-tick number directly next to the C-tick logo for the C-tick to have any validity. This number is the authorized C-tick approval number which can only be used by the company granted the approval to use this number.
> 
> If you buy a charger (as an individual) directly from a manufacturer in China unless there is an approval number next to the C-tick you are using the appliance illegally.


Indeed not, as both my business premises and home are powered by large off grid installations, and not the Mains. but you were not to know this. 

There is a rather pernicious tendency in Australia for the way that regulation is applied to cross the line from Normative to Positivist regulation. 

Normative regulations serve the laudable function of protecting the public from goods of poor quality or unsafe design. Positivist regulation is the type actively sought by the business itself, primarily for the purpose of presenting a barrier to market entry by new competitors, by virtue of the deterrent that expensive, one-of certification/compliance assessments provide. 

Fortunately, I am in the position of not having sold any of these units yet, and you have done me the favour of showing me that there is yet a little more compliance that needs addressing. That said, I find it a little disingenuous to fail to mention that you are in the business of re-badging Elcon chargers yourself. 

Respectfully, 

Brett


----------

